# My red light is staying on



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

No wise cracks please.....serious suggestions only

Following my early visit to the loo this morning the dreaded full warning red light appeared on the chemical toilet. Had to brave the elements as it was chucking it down and make my way to the CDP, all was well and no dreaded splash back..........a successful emptying achieved  

Replenished with blue and reinserted the cassette all looked OK, on next visit pressed the flush button and the red full warning light immediately came on  

It’s a C250 type cassette which extracts the nasty smells through a carbon filter each time you press the flush button and the fan runs for a pre determined time. Since this morning each time the button is pressed the red full light comes on then goes off once the fan completes its cycle.

Had a quick look if there was anything loose but there was nothing obvious, thought it might be a sticking micro switch but could not find it if one is fitted

Any suggestions as we are away for the next few days and would hate an overflow situation  

john


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Possible the sensor (if there is one as I am not an expert) has some crud on it, try giving it a good flush out, or maybe if you are on the move it will clear itself.

I have a sensor on the holding tank on my boat and its always on as I cannot be bothered to take the floor up in the galley where the tank is to take the sensor out and clean it  

Peter


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If you search this site the answer is already on it. I had a similar fault and sorted it, its the float sticking in the cassette.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, how do I access the float in the cassette?
tried the search but can't find the topic


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

boggy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, how do I access the float in the cassette?
> tried the search but can't find the topic


Put some water in and give it a good shake. Then put itback in the van to test it.
If that doesnt do it put your hand in from the front and just to the left there is a white square block (the float) gently ease it down if it is stuck up.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try taking the tank out and give it a shake 
chapter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*put your hand in*

Then wash your hands!


----------

